
Google’s Jigsaw Was Supposed to Save the Internet. But It Became a Toxic Mess - jashkenas
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vb98pb/google-jigsaw-became-toxic-mess
======
mc32
>“You have the team working through a burning crisis of culture in the office.
Once again the boss is MIA, and the first communication we get from him is
essentially a blackface picture from his vacation? I’m not sure one can get
more tone deaf,” a former Jigsaw employee told Motherboard.

This take is taking the least charitable interpretation of events.

One Someone is on vacation. Does vacation/holidays not have any meaning
anymore?

Two, not all face-paint whatever the color is "blackface" (which is
contextually different) but evenso, you have the Governor of Virginia who was
caught in pictures (and admitted to) wearing actual blackface (with all the
context) but he's somehow still not faced any serious questioning from
Democrats or even Republicans. This tells you the accusation is optional and
is only lobbed at foes. A distant tribe has _no idea_ what blackface is, and
for people outside who know, they'd know it has no relation whatsoever
--except unless you take the most superficial interpretation.

>“The mission of the team is to save the day for the poor brown people.”

These people [accusers] don't know what they want. Don't help and it's
abandoning people (or worse), help and it enters weird areas of tinged
accusations of racism.

